# A few missing pieces



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok I have a 2009 brute SE 750i. I bought it used and I'm missing a few small things that I'm having trouble finding. The front rack is missing a bolt/nut that secures the rack to plastic and the little metal rod that goes between the rack and plastic. The back rack is also missing a nut/bolt. I can't find just a bolt kit. Can anyone help me?:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Southernboy08 said:


> Ok I have a 2009 brute SE 750i. I bought it used and I'm missing a few small things that I'm having trouble finding. The front rack is missing a bolt/nut that secures the rack to plastic and the little metal rod that goes between the rack and plastic. The back rack is also missing a nut/bolt. I can't find just a bolt kit. Can anyone help me?:thinking:


Just go to any of the parts places like babbittsonline.com,cheapcycleparts.com....any and order what you need.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If your not picky you could just go to a hard ware store and match the bolt, and for the tube just cut a piece of tubing to fit. If you couldn't find that you could just use washers even.


----------



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks found exactly what I need plus a few more goodies. Thanks alot for the help


----------

